
Alias ls="ls -1 -c -t | less" - jonmrodriguez
The idea is:<p>turn yourself into a human LRU cache for filenames. Whenever you enter a directory and ls, you see a sorted, fullscreen, scrollable list of the files you used in that dir recently, which are probably the ones you want to see again!<p>Breakdown:<p>"-c -t" sort by time last changed
"-1" to ease reading
"| less" so that if (output nLines) &#62; (screen height), the first lines (best sorted results) get shown
======
burgerbrain
Perhaps in a similar vein, I use `alias new='ls -ltr | tail'` Lets me quickly
see what files in a directory were just added. Useful for ~/downloads/,
tarballs that didn't create their own directory, and whatnot.

~~~
jgeorge
I traditionally use 'ls -lart' because I like the LART reference.

